# My toughest bottle to clean.



## bottle-bud (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 14, 2021)

bottle-bud said:


> View attachment 229727
> 
> View attachment 229728


Acetone next time would melt it out. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## embe (Sep 14, 2021)

Braver than I am to put it on the grill.  There are a lot of "unknown" materials that will offgas and cause an explosion.  Turned out good though.  I'm thinking it was some type of shellac/varnish/creosote or something


----------



## Screwtop (Sep 14, 2021)

You're more patient than I am. At that point I would have left it, as I have done with several other bottles already...

Great work!


----------



## bottle-bud (Sep 14, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Acetone next time would melt it out.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I will keep that in mind if I get another like this one.


----------



## bottle-bud (Sep 14, 2021)

embe said:


> Braver than I am to put it on the grill.  There are a lot of "unknown" materials that will offgas and cause an explosion.  Turned out good though.  I'm thinking it was some type of shellac/varnish/creosote or something


Yea, I warmed up the bottle slowly and that thought that you mentioned entered my mind. I did keep the lid on the grill closed unless I was cleaning.


----------



## bottle-bud (Sep 14, 2021)

Screwtop said:


> You're more patient than I am. At that point I would have left it, as I have done with several other bottles already...
> 
> Great work!


yea, I am retired and have more time than sense sometimes. But the end result turned out ok.


----------



## shotdwn (Sep 14, 2021)

That’s what I would call dedication to having the most complete St.Louis soda bottle collection that I have every seen.


----------



## bottle-bud (Sep 14, 2021)

shotdwn said:


> That’s what I would call dedication to having the most complete St.Louis soda bottle collection that I have every seen.


Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Sep 14, 2021)

*Mineral spirits is a good solvent for many tar-like substances.  If that doesn't do the job, acetone - as robbybobby64 suggested - is a potent solvent.*


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 14, 2021)

MEK,  Methyl Ethyl Ketone is another good one. similar to Acetone. Don't spill any of this stuff on any painted surfaces as it doubles as a Paint Remover.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 15, 2021)

METHYL ETHYL KETONE (M.E.K.) is a slower evaporating solvent similar to acetone. Stinks like heck so do it outside. Works as well.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## bottle-bud (Sep 15, 2021)

Thanks to all for the helpful tips on cleaning. Hopefully I will not get another like the Schaefer bottle.
One thing for sure, others collectors who may have similar bottles will know what to use.


----------



## Bohdan (Sep 15, 2021)

Just try all your solvents - one at a time until you find one. 
And if you find the "Universal Solvent", please let me know what you keep it in.


----------



## UncleBruce (Sep 16, 2021)

Diesel Fuel works for a lot of sticky stuff, but it sure does stink


----------



## EvansBottles (Sep 22, 2021)

Any time I have to remove sticky gunk from a bottle I use oven cleaner. The stuff in the bottle will typically be
organic. Oven cleaner will dissolve it. It might take a few days. And you may have to rotate or reposition the bottle
to get to hard to reach areas.


----------



## relic rescuer (Sep 22, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Acetone next time would melt it out.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Brakleen works good too and is pretty cheap.


----------



## Sonofabottleman (Sep 26, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Diesel Fuel works for a lot of sticky stuff, but it sure does stink


Gas works too, we used gas to get roofing tar off our hands. Cuts through it like butter. Diesel would be slot safer though, not nearly as combustible.


----------



## dab46 (Jan 2, 2023)

once you got some of the substance out I would try different things on it like mineral spirits,denatured alcohol,ammonia,gasoline. outside,not in the house.


----------

